# Good gun shop in Richmond???



## jhill62

Hey guys, I'm starting to look around for a new pistol to carry concealed, but outside of Gander Mountain or Green Tops, really don't know where to look. I live between Richmond and Charlottesville, so I'll go to Waynesboro if need be. Just thought I'd see if anybody had any ideas. THX in advance. Jeff


----------



## Dreadnought

Souther police supply in Richmond, Bob's Sport Shop Midlothian, DeGoff's in Mechanicsville.


----------



## hideit

go to 
www.wheretoshoot.org

if you find a shooting range then there is a gun shop there


----------



## jhill62

Great, Thanks for the help guys!:smt023


----------



## cvillechopper

I live just east of Charlottesville and we only have one real gun shop in town. Woodbrook Sports. Looks like I'm going to be picking up a new semi-auto from them soon. Decent prices but small selection. They can order almost anything and have it in the next day. 
Good luck.


----------



## cvillechopper

So I went in today to trade in my S&W and order the CW9. The guy that told me how much he'd give me for my gun was there but someone else waited on me. Turns out to be one of the owners. I tell her what the other guy said last week and she says "That's not what I'll be able to do." and offers me $75 less. I questioned her as to why she wouldn't honor the offer made by her employee and she just rolls her eyes at me and gets her husband to come over. He asks the other guy point blank if that's the offer he made. Guy says yes and he says, that's too much. Period. 

I took my gun, and any business I have in the future, out the door. I would NOT recommend that anyone use them for anything. It says alot about a place when they won't honor deals made by their representatives. $75 to me is much more than it is to them, but not a big deal in the grand scheme of things. It's the principal that has me ranting before I go to bed. 

Good thing is, I found a smaller dealer in town that can get the CW9 for about $20 less but he doesn't trade in used items so I just have to sell the S&W first.


----------



## jhill62

Yeah, I went in there and didn't like the attitude, so I didn't even handle a gun. I ended up looking around several places, but found the gun I wanted at Southern Police Equipment in Midlothian. They were decent to deal with and I picked up a barely used Kahr E9 for 350. (I don't know if thats good or not, probably not but I'm happy with it) Bob's Sport Shop in Midlo was awesome, very helpful, honest and didn't try to push one thing over another. They just didn't have what I wanted.


----------



## alloy

hate to bring up old threads but i just found this virginia thread.

cvillechopper, i have really good luck with nuckols gun works in stanton. there is also dominion outdoors in stuarts draft which is larger and much more _impressive_...
but i like the old school, old timers attitudes at nuckols and thier reasonable dealings with used guns. besides...its right on my way to the firing range in hite hollow and thier ammo is less $$.

speaking of which there is a gun show this weekend in Fisherville at Expoland.


----------



## Drake69

I picked up mine from Southern too, and they've been great to work with. There's another C&E gun show in Mechanicsville this weekend if anyone's interested. :smt023


----------



## JagFarlane

Yup C&E runs gun shows in the Richmond area every few months. They're decent but the venue they use, due to restrictions, is a bit run down and not so well lit.
Haven't been to one that they run in Norfolk, but they use the Scope so should be a bit better layout.

SGK runs gun shows just about every month in the Hampton/VA Beach/Fredricksburg areas. I've been to one at the Hampton Convention Center and found it well lit and generally better laid out.


----------



## firefighterwall

If you are law enforcement, fire department, or military, call Town Police, located off Hull Street. Their prices are unbeatable, but I believe they either only sell to law enforcement/fire/military, or their prices are only that good for the above. Not sure what "civilian" price would be on things or if they would even sell.

As far as Southern Gun World, I've found most of the people there (the younger guys, anyways) to be very polite and easy to talk to. The older guys are kinda crotchety and don't like to answer questions it seems like...at least they haven't when I've asked. I'm sure there are exceptions.


----------



## firefighterwall

Oh and for the record I'd avoid greentop. The people who work behind the gun counter are real :smt076 s and they wanted 16.99 for a box of 50 WWB.


----------

